# PROJECT



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

Just got my pedals today for my new project. Putting them with the rest of the restored parts. Hopefully frame, fork, guard are headed for paint this weekend.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2021)

stoney said:


> Just got my pedals today for my new project. Putting them with the rest of the restored parts. Hopefully frame, fork, guard are headed for paint this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1460194
> 
> View attachment 1460195



Did you get all those parts re plated? even pedals? Is it a Stingray your building?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2021)

Early 60s Schwinn Fleet!🤣


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you get all those parts re plated? even pedals? Is it a Stingray your building?



Pedals have been polished, looks like chrome. Rest of parts have been chromed.


----------



## bloo (Aug 9, 2021)

Are those rebuildable? If so, what bikes had them?


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

bloo said:


> Are those rebuildable? If so, what bikes had them?



Yes, mine happen to be '65 Stingray. '63 '64 '66 are similar.


----------

